# Softing opc ua  Server :  ein S7 Date and Time  wird als string behandelt



## Senator42 (17 Oktober 2019)

Wie muss man in einem C# den  S7 Typ Date And Time  behandeln?
Der Softing Client sagt, es wäre ein String.
Dort sieht man bei den Timestamps  Datetime.
Softing weis also was ein Datetime ist. Wieso ist dann der S7 Date And Time dann ein String ?

btw. der Softing Support bringt gar nichts.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2019)

Naja Zeit und Datum ist ein häufig ein Quell der Freude.
Nur mal als Vermutung:
Vielleicht will Softing so den ganzen Thema Zeitzonen und Formatierung aus dem Weg gehen.
Der String ist doch ziemlich schnell zerlegt und gewandelt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

